#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  What are the tips for SQL Learning Beginner?

## Bhavya

When its come to programming learning new information or skill can be an overwhelming job. SQL is not an exception to this. Fortunately, with the Internet access and the boom of programming-related information out there, we have a handful of options. But we then come to a new barrier. Where to Start? How will we recognize which choice is best for our economy, skill level, and timetable? Can you guys tell me some tips to start my SQL Learning?

----------

